# ethical breeder in Colorado



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Lucida Console">as a member of the forum I should know probably know where to go...but I don't   

a coworker at the salon I'm working at is looking for a new fluff to join her family
but would be looking to find a good breeder in state...
they prefer a female and are considering almost all price ranges  
so if you guys could help me help her I would really appreciate it :grouphug: 
I feel like this is a chance to stop someone from supporting bad breeding
but I need to give her some good options :aktion033: 

Thanks in advance,
Kaela & Biggles</span> :ThankYou:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Sharon Pearson of Foxstone Maltese is in Colorado. http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*Thanks Becky! ...it doesn't look like she has any available pups right now but I emailed her* :ThankYou: :aktion033: 


& if anyone knows of any other great breeders please let me know for my own personal knowledge too!!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

You are very welcome. SowCap Maltese is also in Colorado. Here is their link........ http://www.snocapmaltese.com/

She may have to consider going out of your state. There are many breeders that have someone that flies with their puppies now. Best wishes to you both!!


----------

